# mystery record player



## NewsTicker (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello All!
I recently received a King's Point brand record player/receiver made in Korea. It has an amp built in, as well as a am-fm receiver and 8 track player. It seems to work decently, and plays records well (not quite as nice as my Dual), but I am concerned because I have never used a record player without a proper counterweight (it has 2 adjustable springs) and I can't seem to get the tone arm to float. My question is:

Is there another method for adjusting counterbalance on a spring system?

And

Would is behoove me to invest in a more high quality record player to preserve my records? I am mainly trying to keep my records in good condition (like I said, the sound is decent, not great). I am worried that this tone arm is weighed down too much or something. If I keep this one, I'll probably buy a new needle because this one seems to be cruded-over and one of the channels occasionally cuts out.

If there is any more information I could provide just ask me,
Thanks in advance!


----------



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi News Ticker. I don't recognize your mystery record player, and I am by no means an expert on turntables, but I did a lot of research after my ancient Technics TT finally broke down a few years ago. Like you, I'm interested in preserving my vinyl. I don't want to play it on a TT that might damage it. In fact, vinyl is my favorite medium for music, and I find myself adding to my collection with old and new pressings frequently.

I was looking for something that wouldn't break the bank, under $1000. I ended up spending a bit more than that (more like $1600), but there were plenty of choices under $1000 that I auditioned and that I liked. I listened to Rega, Music Hall, and Pro-Ject, primarily. I also listed to some VPI and other high-end gear just or fun, but they weren't really in my price range. 

I ended up with a Rega P5 with an Exact MM cartridge. I really like it a lot. I feel really safe about committing my vinyl to it. If you are looking at something in the $400 to $1700 range, I suggest you audition the Rega P1, P3, P5, Pro-Ject Debut III (there is one with USB converter so you can digitize your vinyl if you want) and RM-5, and the Music Hall 2.2, 5.1, and 7.1. I listened to most of those and settled on the P5, but they were all really good for the money. Most anything else is going to start over $2k and then the sky's the limit.

If your price range is under $400, take a good look at the Rega P1 and the Pro-Ject Debut III.


----------

